# Some pictures of my new Fiesta ST.



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

Thought I would share some pictures of my new ST (well I've done 2,500 miles in it so far)

I was quite unhappy with my GTC, mainly stone chips, the paint was ultimately faulty from the factory as Vauxhall were doing re-spraying cars under warranty.

The car also suffered from loads of rattles and creaks and the engine was just underpowered and no fun to drive.

My drive home from work means going past a Ford garage, I knew the new Fiesta ST's release was imminent so I went to the showroom and there was a molten Orange one there. This is the car I have now!

It drives so well, it pulls like a train, loads of torque and loves to rev.

The chassis is superb, super accurate and very well judged steering and because the car is so light, body roll is minimal.

I was a little concerned about the quality of the cabin but it's very well screwed together, it's well built and absolutely no rattles unlike the GTC that rattled from day one, despite the dealer fixing the first, many more soon followed.

I am a true Ford convert.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks great and I bet a great drive too.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Good haggle price?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice that.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

^ Thank you :thumb:

Sorry about the messy looking thread, I spent ages trying to get the right sized pictures 

Exotica: I think I got a good deal, I was just glad to get rid of the stone chipped and slow Astra really. It's so much fun to drive.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice new ride fella !


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks good, goes good and pretty decent mpg for a petrol with that performance when comparing to the focus st 2.5 turbo lump


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is nice, Congratulations on the new car :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

M20fes said:


> Looks good, goes good and pretty decent mpg for a petrol with that performance when comparing to the focus st 2.5 turbo lump


37-38 MPG and I'm not exactly driving it carefully either. Better fuel economy than the GTC and that was a 1.4T engine.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

That s good mileage , what s the color name s called please .


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks smart. I like the colour of the wheels.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> That s good mileage , what s the color name s called please .


Molten Orange (pearlescent paint)



PugIain said:


> Looks smart. I like the colour of the wheels.


Thanks, it's part of a optional style pack that Ford was giving away free for a limited time. The alloys are painted Rado Grey, the calipers are painted red and it has illuminated scuff plates with ST logo.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> Molten Orange (pearlescent paint)
> 
> Thanks, it's part of a optional style pack that Ford was giving away free for a limited time. The alloys are painted Rado Grey, the calipers are painted red and it has illuminated scuff plates with ST logo.


Hey thanx mate , nice color , you must be an happy guy right !


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> Hey thanx mate , nice color , you must be an happy guy right !


Yeah, it's a truly great hot hatch.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Great car, love those things


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Jeremy Clarkson on Top Gear gave the new ST a really good review, better than the Pug/Renault....

She's got beautiful curves! Enjoy her!


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lovely car indeed. Massively want one!


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

I love these I want one so bad just can't justify getting one as I haven't had my siii for a year yet and my accountant would kill me lol

What's it like to drive?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Wingnuts said:


> I love these I want one so bad just can't justify getting one as I haven't had imply siii for a year yet and my accountant would kill me lol
> 
> What's it like to drive?


I've genuinely never felt so connected to a car, it feels part of you. The chassis is just superb, despite the electric steering, it's accurate and sharp.

The engine sounds great, although most of the sound is piped through the cars speakers. Roll the windows down at low speeds and give the car some gas and you can hear the turbo spool up and hiss as you release the accelerator.

The suspension is firm and at low speeds it's busy but get the car going and it's fantastic.

The engine is eager to go in every gear, sounds great and bags of torque is available.

The gearbox is lovely to use, the best I've ever used.

Car gets a lot of attention wherever it goes, usually young men seem to swarm around it.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Lovely looking car. And they loved it on Top Gear as well.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice choice..enjoy!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Liking that a lot , do love a factory boy racer mobile !


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunner


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Great to see a lot of interest for the ST.

A few more pictures I took just now.


Alloys dressed with Auto Finesse Mint Rims.
Washed with Meguiar's Ultimate Wash and Wax.
Orchard Auto Care's Perfection sealant used to protect paint.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Best Hot Hatch for a while, I'm not a Ford fan really (I do own a RS2000 though) but they have got it so right I can see many Renault RS Clio owners swapping for these as the latest Clio is getting a slating.

The Ford must be popular because there are 4 within 1/2 a mile from me, 1 red 2 white and a blue one (the red looks amazing)


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id have a fast ford in a heartbeat they know how to build a factory nut mobile !


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks a very nice car, have fun and look after it :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Vote 4 Pedro said:


> Looks a very nice car, have fun and look after it :thumb:


Of course, she's my baby :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very nice. Cant beat a nice ford st. New fiesta is getting amazing reviews. Think ill soon test drive one but my hearts set on wanting a focus rs mk2


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Lovely car you have there, good luck with it. :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Get £599 out your pocket

Ford approved Mountune upgrade kits available now (no loss of warranty, fuel consumption etc.)

In the Fiesta ST, the kit will offer an extra 35bhp – increasing the car’s total output to 213bhp – while peak torque is upped from 214lb/ft to 236lb/ft.

Takes 60 mins, so i'm guessing it's a re-map (but done by Ford)

Go for it!, that will be a right little pocket rocket.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

These are awesome looking little things, and that colour is fantastic!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for that Robertdon777. It's definitely a possibility! 

I have just paid to find out what my ST's build number is: 0401. Going to get a sticker made up and put it in the car.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

What do you guys think? I'm not sure really. Plus I messed up the 'S' during application.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nah,

Don't think it's in the correct place really, wrong font too and too big.

Plus it's not a limited edition so I wouldn't.

Don't take it personal though cause I think you're driving round in one of the best road cars (normal money 10k-50k) at present.


----------

